# [Bass] Orlando Area - April Topwater



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Nice fish!

In our pond/lake in the backyard I fish for Bass when they spawn, but this year I have yet to see any. They are under the banks and while walking the dog they are easy to see their tail fins. 

Anyone know if they have spawned already or are just late this year? This is the only time I fish for them and my best is 8lbs. released right back to her bed!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is that a little Conway action. Some pics look familiar..


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

TheBrazilNut - in my area the bass have spawned over a month ago. The larger fish in my pics are likely females. You can see that their heads are massive and the bodies are a bit thin in comparison. They have spawned and have been aggressively feeding to make up that body weight. That's why the topwater action has been so good.

After Hours2 - None from Lake Conway this month. These fish are from seven lakes (Lake Maitland, Lake Osceola, Lake Virginia, Lake Mizell; Lake Ivanhoe; Lake Fairview, Lake Sarah) all being a 10 minute splash from my house.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice fish looks like the bite is really on good work


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent month of catching!  I'm seriously jealous how often you're getting out. :'( Since taking this new job, I just haven't managed to get the fishing hours in that I used to, although I try to make a few casts at least a couple days every week.


I also agree that the spawn seems to be over, mostly. The beds are all empty where I fish.


----------

